# Binfords tank background/doodle



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't decided if i'm gonna put this on the back of his tank or not, but I was pretty proud of it seeing as how I normally suck at drawing lol.

His name is drawn like that because my husband named him after Binford Tools from Home Improvement so of course I had to draw it like their logo lol.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe, awwwwwwwwww!!  Put it as your tank background and take a picture for us!  I love home made backgrounds 

Such a cute little doodle!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're drawing is very bice!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Bwhahaha I LOVE it. <3


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks! I'm slowly making each betta a background and today I made Betty's. :-D

Attached to the tank: (With sneaky Binford in the background lol.)









And what it looks like alone:









I've got some seashells and things i'm planning on washing off to put in Betty's tank. 

(I need to trim Binfords picture a little so his isn't attached yet.)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, I love the Hello Kitty!!!!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I LOVE Hello Kitty, I used to be OBSESSED!

I like how Binford is hiding in the back. hehe.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello kitty!!! Oh my gosh. 

I loved hello kitty when I was little.. haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Adorable background! So cute  But fyi, putting actual seashells in your tank will raise your pH, which might stress your betta. This is what I've heard alot about anyway, I'm not a super expert


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Adorable background! So cute  But fyi, putting actual seashells in your tank will raise your pH, which might stress your betta. This is what I've heard alot about anyway, I'm not a super expert


Thanks for the heads up! I didn't even think about it changing any of the levels lol. I just figured if I rinsed them in super hot water like I do the rocks they'd be fine. I'll probably end up taking them out since she doesn't seem to like them too much anyways lol.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds good  You can put freshwater snail shells in there though ;D If you really want shells


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Why have I not commented on this yet? 

Those backgrounds are adorable!!!
Hello Kitty <3


----------

